# Constant heavy breathing and drinks tons of water.



## Evie (Dec 22, 2011)

Has he had a vet check-up? Others here know more about your specific question than I do but the vet is where I'd start if I didn't know the dog really well, I think.


----------



## MikeS (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a Golden that became diabetic later in her life, I think around 10 years old. We were able to control the problem by changing her diet and we did give her isulin injections for a short period of time.
You might want to have the vet do some blood test.

Mike


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

They sure can get diabetes. My ex DIL. chocolate lab/golden retriever mix was diagnosed just after the turned 10 last summer. Godiva had to be sent to the bridge right after Christmas. 

She had gone blind not long after diagnosis. I hvae no idea how long she had been diabetic. I know she had been over weight for several years, like probably 25 pounds. She was snakkm yet weighed in at 80 to 85 pounds. I do not think she ever had a full blood panel done until lst summer.

She was to have injections twice a day and that ex DIL often went to Houston,, SanAntonio, stayed over night with her boy friend and depending on others to give Godiva her injections....and I do not think they were awalys done.

However, I do not think her death was due to diabetes. In 4 months she went from 89 down to 30 pounds, skin and bones. I thought cancer or kidney (she had started goin gin the house while she walked around) but that girl didn't have her a total check--to busy trying to party. My son is now dating a vet and she agreed..mo like cancer or kidney failure.

I just had my girl Honey checked a month ago because of the am,ount of water she wa rinking. Myu thoughts were kidney infection or diabetes (I am diabetic and before being on meds drank a ton of wate). but it turned out her problme was to much protien in her blood and urine. Possibily a little infection. She was put on science Diet KD for kidnys (big change from the Taste of the Wild and home cooking she is use to) and antibiotics. Goes in again in 3 weeks for urine and blood test.

Congrats on your new boy. Our Honey is also adopted and was heart worm positive when he adopted her Dec. 7, 2002. Is somewhere between 10 1/2 and 11 now.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

drinking excess water can be a sign of an infection... it is the bodies way of trying to keep the temperature down... that along with the breathing has me concerned about pneumonia or some other respiratory infeciton.... a vet check is in order


----------

